# Some upholstery progress...



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

here are a few pics of the upholstery in progress....note: I changed the steering wheel to a 1/2 wrap leather design , and used the oval holes in the spokes instead of the other wheel. the seat back is mostly laid out...the wrinkles WILL not be there when the seat is finished (the skin isn't attached to the foam in the pic) Note: cool sub wooffer grill and filler panel. there is another sound/heat barrier in addition to the spray on ceramic stuff...rear view mirror, windlace, visor mounts, roof rail reading lamps, headliner and sail panels are all installed.....the console/shifter was a bit of a problem to figure out.....and the "custom door handles are a nightmare, but are finally working!!! PRETTY soon I THINK...... E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The colors don't look like they match, but they do....it's the flash, and some dust....I also am lamping everything with LEDS.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome as usual E, are you using burled walnut on the console too?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Yes...I have the inlays for the console and shifter...they are a match to the dash and door panel trim. E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

All the door "guts" are in too....Bob the Upholstery guy has the door opener working!!!! Big PITA...solved.

:willy: arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

E that steering wheel needs an indian head or arrow milled on the centercap, loving that walnut, have to re-do mine this winter, just bought the cheepy and got what i paid for, have a cabinet maker friend thats gonna do one for me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was thinking of having something milled into the horn button....don't know what yet. The wood on the dash is "Carpathian Elm Burl" from Wabbit's woodworks in Texas.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It needs the chrome barefoot accelerator pedal....and maybe an 8-ball shift knob!! Seriously, though........ WOW! Looks like someone took a Jag or Bentley interior and installed it in a Pontiac! First rate, as usual.......


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Seriously, though........ WOW! Looks like someone took a Jag or Bentley interior and installed it in a Pontiac! First rate, as usual.......


I agree, Eric has set the bar extremely high, no shortcuts taken here. :cool

I'm just wondering what magazine will have the privledge of featuring his car first?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> I agree, Eric has set the bar extremely high, no shortcuts taken here. :cool
> 
> I'm just wondering what magazine will have the privledge of featuring his car first?


Eric -- have you decided which car mag will have the privilege of putting your car on the cover? Damn nice looking GTO.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i agree thats some serious car porn....they should be knocking down your door to get some shots of it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is awesome! I would love you as a customer, I ask do you want this, or this, you say both! LOL.. YOu have a sh#t ton of money in that car, but compared to comparable super cars, you are still money ahead with more power than a ZR1. You do have to turn your scoop around in the rain, lol.. Lovin' it!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There used to be a car magazine, called "CARS" back in the early '80's, and it was really, really, UN-P.C. It featured cars doing huge burn-outs on public streets, condoned street racing, etc., a lot of this happening in New York....I remember one guy they featured on the cover with a blown 455 Trans Am melting the pavement--literally. I can picture _Eric's_ car on a cover like that....with Eric behind the wheel, of course!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks gents....Jeff I remember CARS Mag...a great one! Still working on the interior...........got the audio system mostly in today....pics soon! Eric


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks gents....Jeff I remember CARS Mag...a great one! Still working on the interior...........got the audio system mostly in today....pics soon! Eric


OK, what will be the first song played on the audio system (Ronny and the Daytonas)?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Probably "Stay" by David Bowie!
arty:


----------

